# 7C Maglite on Ebay, Brand new



## z_fastbarry (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Collectors of Big Flashlights,

Yes it's true. There is a mint condition 7C maglite for sale on ebay, with 3 days to go. Unfortunately it is at $200 already. Too rich for me.

If any of you guys win it you owe me a favour.

Fastbarry in New Zealand.


----------

